
Pentagon paid PR firm $540M to make fake terrorist videos - pearjuice
https://www.rt.com/usa/361385-pentagon-pr-firm-terrorist-videos/
======
MrZongle2
TL,DR: Propaganda arm of one government releases story about activities of the
propaganda arm of a different government.

